# 2003 suburban tailgate won't unlock



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi guys 
The FOB and the electric door locks are getting weaker and weaker.
I cannot get the tailgate to unlock.
All I want to do is get the tailgate open and manually unlock it and leave it unlocked.
How do you get it opened manually?
There's no key lock or interior release button.

Bad design in the event of being trapped inside, huh?

Thanks for your help
Tom


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

remove trim panel. you'll have all the actuators exposed. maybe fix some sort of a cable release thereafter, with a pull handle. for manual unlocking.


----------

